# Where is everyone's first kayak road trip going to be?



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I have been thinking about this one. Sounds like Leif is going up to BC in a few days, some folks already pulling in on crazy AZ shiz, and tons of others going to the Salt. Although I got a couple days in while working at the plant here in TN, I would be no means call this a kayak road trip.

The road trip is the cake in and of itself... the kayaking is always the icing if you ask me. Something about getting that last thing packed, hoping in the car (or airport) with your best friends and knowing it's on... GOD DAMN I LOVE KAYAKING!!!!

Oh... so back to the thread...

For me it will be either the Big Horns, or probably more likely a overnighter trip in Northern Cali. That is still a solid month plus away.... Might have to re-think this....

Whats your plans and when?


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Marty,

Big Horns in april-may for sure. I'm in... otherwise,

Bachelor Party Part 1 - Clarks Fork late July

Bachelor Party Part Duex - BC early September


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

AZ, t-minus 8 hours. As Marvin Gaye might say, "Ouuu, let's get it on..."
The season is so close, I can taste it. Damn it's gonna be a good one!
Joe


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Force said:


> Marty,
> 
> Big Horns in april-may for sure. I'm in... otherwise,
> 
> ...


 
let me know when you are thinking about coming up ill meet you up there or pick my ass up on the way through. i know alot of buddies wanting to get up there this year as well. if you like bailey you would like the shit around casper. by the way we are only about an hour or so from buffalo where there's some more good 5.

myroadtrip is on sunday just to cody wyoming for some cold ass water.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ooo, I'll play. Already took a serious road trip to S. Boulder creek. Next up is AZ as well, the Grand in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

heading to AZ today. NM will surely be happening in March. after that i won't have to go far at all cause we got it goin on here. then peru in late July.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Hood River baby! T-minus 9 hours to departure. Hoping to get on the Truss and the Little White. Sorry kids, but calling it L-Dub makes me want to puke.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

*North Shore*

First trip of the year, head up to the North Shore of Lake Superior in Minnesota, fun times.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Hopefully AZ, then on to Moab. I know, I'm not that exciting, but I have limited funds to work with here.


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Any of you buzzards coming up to Seattle/Bellingham/BC/Hood River area any time soon give me a shout. Relocation can be sweet when the rivers actually flow year round, and are a bit more smooth bottomed. Clean drops are nice.

Living in Seattle area now, boating every weekend.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Cat. Hopefully with a Six-Dub stop on the way home.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

next on the list is cali baby

already took at trip to AZ which sucked, so cali is destined to be better. Our crew needs only to return with one working boat to make the cali trip better than AZ.


----------



## yakrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

*The Grand.*

Lee's to Diamond...Baby.

March '08

:mrgreen:


----------



## simlpeman6 (Jan 28, 2008)

*road trip to chattooga!*

taking a trip to the chattooga river for some camping and kayaking! march 8thand 9th yeah.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

COUNT said:


> Cat. Hopefully with a Six-Dub stop on the way home.


Does "Six-dub" mean Sixth Water Creek?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

my wife and I will R2 our new 14'er down ruby/horsethief the first week of march. I am pumped for a raft!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

raftus said:


> Does "Six-dub" mean Sixth Water Creek?


Yeah, I heard a rumor that it hasn't been run in a raft yet, either....



D


----------



## paddle4eva (Oct 9, 2005)

*Six Water Creek*

Are you talking the Sixth Water Creek on the Wasatch because if you are, I haven't seen it done because there is not enough water 99.9% of the time but if it is a different Creek then go for it! But if it is the creek on the Wasatch then I wouldn't even think about it! Maybe if it is running 80+ CFS. I would love to see you do it so post a note if you are going to try it .


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, taking off around mid may, driving up from Denver towards Salt Lake, hitting some of the rivers and creeks. Weekend over in Salt Lake, Head towards Moscow Idaho run the rivers up there for a week or maybe more, drift on over towards Omak Washington, run the eastern cascades into late june, drive up to the family reunion on Orcas Island at the end of July, break out the 17 foot expedition kayak and paddle around my home waters, then head back towards the west cascades run a few of those. Maybe take a trip up into my old stomping grounds in BC. On the way back switch to climbing unless the water is too good to pass up during the dog days of summer. Like maybe.. just maybe dropping in on the Tye River when they do the irrigation waters release. One of the best rides in the world. 
ahhhhhhh and doing it all in one of the oddest kayaking road trip vehicles. A ford windstar minivan.  I love it though, can load up 6 kayaks on it with the Yakima stacker system. Anyways. hope everyone elses trip is kick ass.


edited to add, that since I am staying with family in big houses with really big lawns that are essentially on the water at every stop I am making, if anyone would like to jump in on this bandwagon at any portion and crash a night or two for free just drop me a line!! My family is pretty accomodating to kayakers and climbers. Have a few in our family anyways.


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

simlpeman6 said:


> taking a trip to the chattooga river for some camping and kayaking! march 8thand 9th yeah.



Hey just a headsup, i was just down in Ga, the chattooga might be running really really low this season, there just isn't enough rainfall and reservoir water to support high flow for the upcoming season. It might be better if you are running the upper portions near North Carolina, but the Georgia/SC area is most likely going to be off and on. What is passable in the lower portion of the GA/SC area is scraping a few miles up. Recently I think it has been flowing at 1.5 ft which makes the II and III sections alright, but the IV and V's lots of butt sliding and rock slamming.


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

COUNT said:


> Yeah, I heard a rumor that it hasn't been run in a raft yet, either....
> 
> 
> 
> D


Saw someone run it in a ducky couple of years back. Entertaining! Won't be able to access 6th water for acouple of months yet, unless you have a cat or snowmobile(or snowshoes and some stamina).

First roadie..OR in two weeks and counting. Bryce, Opal, and maybe canyon creek.


----------



## simlpeman6 (Jan 28, 2008)

mtthumper said:


> Hey just a headsup, i was just down in Ga, the chattooga might be running really really low this season, there just isn't enough rainfall and reservoir water to support high flow for the upcoming season. It might be better if you are running the upper portions near North Carolina, but the Georgia/SC area is most likely going to be off and on. What is passable in the lower portion of the GA/SC area is scraping a few miles up. Recently I think it has been flowing at 1.5 ft which makes the II and III sections alright, but the IV and V's lots of butt sliding and rock slamming.


thanks for the info. one of our group did some scouting this past Sunday for the trip and found its lower than A.W>gauge on the bridge.but there are other options close by


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Confluence with a six pack of Old Mil and a shitty attitude in a old Dancer.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

PhillyBoop said:


> Confluence with a six pack of Old Mil and a shitty attitude in a old Dancer.


Damn. Somebody knows how to have a good time.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

MT

Sounds like you have a kick ass trip planned out. From what I have been hearing the the NW crew, you are going to be boating till this time next year! I wouldn't plan on much climbing unless you just can't take anymore goodness. The sea to sky is going to f'n stomp!

Seems like there are a bunch of great trips planned. Some have kicked up good ideas for me too. I can almost hear the thaw... it's gonna start here in 3-5 weeks! YEAH DOG!


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

If i hadn't already started planning this trip last winter, I would probably stick around here for this snowpack.. But hey.. the PACNW looks like it also got dumped on and is going to be sick!

are there any other pacnw boaters out there or ones that are headed up this season? here is my tick list for this summer.. I am tossing around a few others.. still looking to add even more though! Oh yeah, this is just the WA list. 
*
Near Spokane:*
Hangman creek II-III+
Rock Creek II-III
Spokane River II-III
Possibly Sullivan creek, Sherman Creek, and Kettle creek up near the BC Border

*Near Omak, Washington*
Chewuch Creek II
Chiwawa III
Entiat Creek III-IV
Little Wenatchee III-IV+
Drake Creek to Methow IV-V
Methow River II-III
Peshastin Creek III-IV
Stehekin creek into Lake Chelan II-III
Twisp River II-III
Wenatchee River II-IV
Possibly Rock Creek near Yakima. Ingalls Creek near Leavenworth. Nason Creek on hwy 2, Sand Hollow creek outside of Vantage, and Beckler creek where it dumps into the Skykomish
Plan on possibly dropping into the Tye during its irrigation runoff (later summer)
*
Near Orcas Island/San Juan Islands and Anacortes.*
Breaking out the Ocean Kayak and toodling around the islands, just because my house has a good beach landing in Obstruction Pass.
Bacon Creek II+-IV
Baker River II
Canyon Creek IV-V
Cascade Creek II-V


----------



## mtthumper (Nov 8, 2007)

planning all of this is making me want to throw a boaters preseason bash. Who is up for some kayak porn, booze, cabin on the st vrain in lyons, and whatever?


----------



## DesertBoater (Feb 12, 2007)

Not so much road involved for this trip...at least in the beginning...but for me the big trip is Greece for the month of april...gonna be sweet...anybody else going international...aside from canada?

Cheers,
West

"Rivers give the landscape a face. A kayak allow you to learn the lines on that face to the point where you can recognize it by feel."


----------



## tahoetransplant (May 23, 2007)

*Cali Bound*

Last week of March a caravan of 6 Boulder boaters headed out to hit up the Mighty T (-uoloumne), Merced, and play around the American system (north, middle and south fork)as well. Should be fun... anyone else headed out there?


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Croatia*

Croatia 15 days from now, for 3 weeks.. 
Should be fun..They have national parks full of waterfalls.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

FYI - Not to kill your buzz or anything, but I had some buddies get shut down by authorities when they tried to hit up those Croatian waterfalls. They still found some good runs, but were pretty bummed because the runs inside the Natl. Park looked really good. 

I thought ridiculous policies like that were isolated to the US Park system, but apparently not.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Boof, I've been looking at putting a Croatia trip together for a couple years. I'd love to hear a TR and some beta when you return.

COUNT


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*croatia*

Thanks for the heads up on the National Park thing.. I know about it and only plan on climbing in those parks.. There are however tons of rivers in the country that look like alot of fun..
If I am able to get one something good I will do a full TR
Thanks for the help
Patrick


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*my only trips are chasing my kid*

Durango - Olympic Qualifier
Golden - US Junior Trials
Vail - Teva Games
BV - Paddlefest
Salida - FIBArk 
Northern Italy
Germany - Augsburg
UK - Nottingham & Northampton
Costa Rica

all chasing the kid around while he paddles


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

MV,

Don't forget Lyons again this year. It's looking like the best one so far...


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Good to see ya the other weekend Marty. To answer your question:

We just loaded the van. I got Leif-Force, C&K Scotty, & RiverWrangler.com in tow ... Bluebird & 60 ...

On our way to Van Island for some remote coastal waterfalls .... Tally Ho!!!


----------

